# Austausch T5 Leuchtstoffröhre 35W/49W gegen LED-Röhre



## xfred343 (19 Mai 2021)

Guten Tag,

hab eine Halle mit 27 LED-Röhren T5, gesteuert mit DALI-Bus und einem OSRAM QTI DALI 1x35/49/80 DIM EVG;
die Leuchtstoffröhren sind problemlos dimmbar und über den DALI-Bus steuerbar.

Jetzt hätte ich als LED-Ersatz gefunden: Philips T5 LED Röhre 1.449mm Master UO EVG 80 Watt Ersatz (gibts auch mit HO und 35/49W-Ersatz),
die Lampen sind relativ teuer und es steht: nicht dimmbar,

was macht dann das DALI-Steuergerät damit, wenn ich es z.B. im DALI-Direktmodus zwischen z.B. 80 und 254 ansteuere?

Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit dem Tausch von LED-Röhren für EVG, zahlt es sich aus? Gibts dimmbare Alternativen?


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Mai 2021)

Moin xfred,

was eine LED-Retrofit-Lampe macht, wenn sie gedimmt wird, ist nicht vorherzusagen, nicht einmal zwischen verschiedenen Chargen eines Herstellers.
Es kann sein, daß sie nicht funktioniert, es kann sein, daß sie leicht heller/dunkler wird, es kann sein, daß sie flackert... Die Retrofit-Leuchten werden mit einer Vielzahl an Elektronik ausgestattet, um zu funktionieren. Diese Elektronik ist in der Regel billig und es ist verbaut, was gerade verfügbar ist.

Generell zum Retrofit von Röhren: Eine Leuchtröhre gibt 360° Licht ab, das reflektiert wird. Eine LED-Rähre hat in der Regel nur Lichtstrom nach unten. Meistens haben die LED-Röhren deutlich weniger Lichtausbeute. Daher erst probieren, bevor Du alle auf einmal tauschst.
Lieber die Komplettleuchte tauschen, wenn Du schon Geld in die Hand nimmst. Die bekommst Du dann auch ggf. mit DALI zum Dimmen.

Gruß
     Jens


----------

